# mira is crafting a diy workbench!



## Syndra (Apr 19, 2020)

join the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/704f3622

tips are very much appreciated! i'm especially looking for the following:
- moe's poster
- double sofa (white)
- cherry blossom bonsai diy

additionally, i have other diy's for sale/trade, which you can check out *here*.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! I've joined the queue! Thanks so much!


----------



## AmyK (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you very much for opening! Sadly, I don't have the recipes you're looking for, but I'm leaving you a tip. 
Hope it's okay, I have no idea what's common these days...


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 19, 2020)

hello  The queue is locked - have you decided to close?


----------



## Pickledsugar (Apr 19, 2020)

If you reopen let me know. Thank you.


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Apr 19, 2020)

May i have one?


----------

